# Question on VIP922 features



## lbhskier37 (Feb 8, 2006)

I've been thinking about getting a VIP922 and haven't been able to find much information on its ability to view other content from my network. 

1. Can I view pictures and play music from the libraries of my Windows 7 Pro PC from the VIP922? If so do I need any other software on the PC to do this, or can it just be shared in Windows 7?

2. Same question as above but with video?

I have no use for HULU, youtube, or any of that other low bitrate online video crap, I only want to know if I can view my home movies from my computer.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

At the moment, I do not believe video is supported, but there are hints that it could be given the implementation.

DLNA streaming is supported... and you can share image files and MP3 files from a computer.

I can't speak to Windows 7... but I downloaded a free program called Tiversity (I think I spelled that right) that does DLNA under Windows XP and that worked to let me view image files and MP3 files from my PC.

I honestly don't use the feature... but I wanted to test it out.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The DLNA support on the 922 is pretty awful, video-wise. I can only see MPEG2 video, which doesn't help when a majority of my stuff is H.264.

Otherwise MP3s and photos work fine.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Otherwise MP3s and photos work fine.


The key word there being MP3s. Unfortunately WMA files do not work. All my songs are WMA so its useless to me, but thankfully I have so many other device that can stream them its not a huge deal for me.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

mcss1985 said:


> The key word there being MP3s. Unfortunately WMA files do not work. All my songs are WMA so its useless to me, but thankfully I have so many other device that can stream them its not a huge deal for me.


No reason not to transcode them to MP3...what are you using that you need WMA for?


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

"RasputinAXP" said:


> No reason not to transcode them to MP3...what are you using that you need WMA for?


Nothing that I need WMA for, it's just the format I chose to rip all my CDs in years ago and it works for everything else I have so no need to change now.


----------

